# Acre B-3



## Smart_Tech_Dragon_15 (Oct 31, 2005)

Welcome to the offical Acre B-3! This is the only official chat thread on the The Bell Tree Forums. This is YOUR chat thread, so it's up to you to decide what to do here. Of course, all usual rules apply. Please refer to the rules page for details.

Each month, the previous chat thread will be locked and we will create a new one. This will help to keep the chat thread manageable while still allowing you to keep your post count.

When you post in this chat thread, please do not make one-word posts such as "Hi!" and "Cool!" You don't always have to make full messages when you make a post, but as a general rule you should have something more to say than just one word. Please also refrain from chatting with yourself or posting just to rank up. If it gets out of hand you will be asked to stop. Posts here will add to your post count, as this is TBT HQ.

Most important, have fun!

(Thanks to NSider for providing us with a general base of rules)


----------



## Mino (Oct 31, 2005)

Yeah, by the way, this is my responsibility, but whatever.


----------



## Justin (Nov 1, 2005)

Hi. Ummm... Caan anyone answer to me why I have 56 Candys?


----------



## Micah (Nov 1, 2005)

Justin125 said:
			
		

> Hi. Ummm... Caan anyone answer to me why I have 56 Candys?


 I tohught i had the most!


----------



## Jeremy (Nov 1, 2005)

Happy November everyone!  Camp Redd starts today!


----------



## Micah (Nov 1, 2005)

Camp Redd is awesome!!!   
B)


----------



## Smart_Tech_Dragon_15 (Nov 1, 2005)

STORMTROOPER88888 said:
			
		

> Happy November everyone!  Camp Redd starts today!


 Oh, yeah! I better check it out. 


*Runs To Check It Out*


----------



## Micah (Nov 1, 2005)

Smart_Tech_Dragon_15 said:
			
		

> STORMTROOPER88888 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Did u sign up?


----------



## Smart_Tech_Dragon_15 (Nov 1, 2005)

tomNook said:
			
		

> Smart_Tech_Dragon_15 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Yep, I'm a cabin leader there.


----------



## Micah (Nov 1, 2005)

Smart_Tech_Dragon_15 said:
			
		

> tomNook said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 4 which?


----------



## Smart_Tech_Dragon_15 (Nov 1, 2005)

tomNook said:
			
		

> Smart_Tech_Dragon_15 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Sow Joan's Turnips.


----------



## Micah (Nov 1, 2005)

How do u win AC:WW at TBTF?


----------



## Micah (Nov 1, 2005)

Candy Scouts Pwn all!


----------



## Jeremy (Nov 1, 2005)

tomNook said:
			
		

> How do u win AC:WW at TBTF?


 There will be a contest.   
^_^


----------



## Micah (Nov 1, 2005)

Pm me when the contest comes.


----------



## Jeremy (Nov 1, 2005)

tomNook said:
			
		

> Pm me when the contest comes.


 The 5th.


----------



## Pie_Or_Die (Nov 1, 2005)

i was lucky enuf to be banned on haloween


----------



## Justin (Nov 1, 2005)

:huh:			 You did not miss anything on Halloween anyways...


----------



## Pie_Or_Die (Nov 1, 2005)

Justin125 said:
			
		

> :huh:			 You did not miss anything on Halloween anyways...


 good


----------



## Justin (Nov 1, 2005)

The woods stuff was canncelled.


----------



## Smart_Tech_Dragon_15 (Nov 2, 2005)

Pie_Or_Die said:
			
		

> Justin125 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Besides, nothing really did happen, it was pretty much boring. Glad you're back, Pie.


----------



## Furry Sparks (Nov 2, 2005)

i think animalcrosser and super nintendo need to be banned for a year, they are making fun of me. 

someone ban me untill like the 5th or something, i'm tired of all these people making fun of me!


----------



## Smart_Tech_Dragon_15 (Nov 2, 2005)

ZELDAFREAK104 said:
			
		

> i think animalcrosser and super nintendo need to be banned for a year, they are making fun of me.
> 
> someone ban me untill like the 5th or something, i'm tired of all these people making fun of me!


 Don't worry, I've taken care of them.  :yes:  I was right in my suspicion.


----------



## Tennis=Life (Nov 2, 2005)

Why do I still have candy?


----------



## Smart_Tech_Dragon_15 (Nov 2, 2005)

PKMNMasterSamus said:
			
		

> Why do I still have candy?


 That will be removed in time. Don't worry, we haven't forgotten.


----------



## Justin (Nov 2, 2005)

ZELDAFREAK104 said:
			
		

> i think animalcrosser and super nintendo need to be banned for a year, they are making fun of me.
> 
> someone ban me untill like the 5th or something, i'm tired of all these people making fun of me!


 I agree. One of them was mean in my 1,000 posts thread.


----------



## Tennis=Life (Nov 2, 2005)

I didn't see that, must've been deleted.  That is mean.


----------



## Justin (Nov 2, 2005)

Yes it was dealted.


----------



## Tennis=Life (Nov 2, 2005)

That must be why.


----------



## SMRPG1 (Nov 2, 2005)

Some people are like that. They love to be mean.


----------



## Smart_Tech_Dragon_15 (Nov 2, 2005)

Smash King said:
			
		

> Some people are like that. They love to be mean.


 I just hate those kinds of people.    They should be locked up for all eternity, in my opinion.


----------



## Tennis=Life (Nov 2, 2005)

Me too


----------



## MGMT (Nov 2, 2005)

THERE EVIL PURE EVIL :evillaugh: 

unlike me im only half evil!!! :yes:


----------



## Furry Sparks (Nov 3, 2005)

if you think what they posted here was bad.... one of them was my best friend for like 3 or 4 years then started making fun of me :|


----------



## Micah (Nov 3, 2005)

I was ocnstantly flamed at NKC so I got all my threads deleted. NOA_RUFUS hated that guy!


----------



## Pie_Or_Die (Nov 3, 2005)

flaming is wrong :|


----------



## Jeremy (Nov 3, 2005)

Revenge of the Sith was out on DVD yesterday.  Anyone buy it?  I am going to soon.


----------



## Bulerias (Nov 3, 2005)

STORMTROOPER88888 said:
			
		

> Revenge of the Sith was out on DVD yesterday.  Anyone buy it?  I am going to soon.


 Yup, I got it.  I watched it three times already.


----------



## Pie_Or_Die (Nov 3, 2005)

totally






































































didnt get it


----------



## Tennis=Life (Nov 3, 2005)

IT'S OUT!!!!! I THOUGHT IT DIDN'T COME OUT YET!!!!! I AM TOTALLY GOING TO BUY IT...but not right now.


----------



## JJRamone2 (Nov 3, 2005)

im gonna go ahead and say it. Im staying


----------



## Pie_Or_Die (Nov 3, 2005)

i knew it


uve been on alot so i figured so


----------



## Jeremy (Nov 3, 2005)

JJRamone2 said:
			
		

> im gonna go ahead and say it. Im staying


 Cool... Yah... so far everyone that says they are leaving has come back.    
^_^


----------



## Bulerias (Nov 3, 2005)

JJRamone2 said:
			
		

> im gonna go ahead and say it. Im staying


 YES!!!

Welcome back, JJ, I missed you!


----------



## Jeremy (Nov 3, 2005)

Bulerias said:
			
		

> JJRamone2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Kissy, Kissy, Kissy!
















:rofl:


----------



## Bulerias (Nov 3, 2005)

STORMTROOPER88888 said:
			
		

> Bulerias said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 : |

Well, I heard you broke up with AIM. 
:rofl:


----------



## Pie_Or_Die (Nov 3, 2005)

STORMTROOPER88888 said:
			
		

> Bulerias said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 that was not funny in the least


----------



## SMRPG1 (Nov 3, 2005)

Nah I haven't gotten it yet but I will soon.


----------



## Jeremy (Nov 3, 2005)

Pie_Or_Die said:
			
		

> STORMTROOPER88888 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Hey, did you hear that revenge of the sith came out yesterday?


----------



## Zero_13 (Nov 3, 2005)

STORMTROOPER88888 said:
			
		

> Revenge of the Sith was out on DVD yesterday.  Anyone buy it?  I am going to soon.


 I've had it since it came out in teathers....

But yeah, a friend of mine bought it yesterday.


----------



## Furry Sparks (Nov 3, 2005)

,i'm leaving. :|
















































































j/k
to have a snack


----------



## Smart_Tech_Dragon_15 (Nov 3, 2005)

Hello everyone here. 

Well, there was staff here? Aww, I missed it.     
:'(


----------



## Pie_Or_Die (Nov 3, 2005)

im here


----------



## Jeremy (Nov 3, 2005)

ZERO_13 said:
			
		

> STORMTROOPER88888 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


    			 That's illegal!


----------



## Furry Sparks (Nov 3, 2005)

so am i. can't wait till the 5th...


----------



## Pie_Or_Die (Nov 3, 2005)

STORMTROOPER88888 said:
			
		

> ZERO_13 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 that is VERY illigal


----------



## Furry Sparks (Nov 3, 2005)

Pie_Or_Die said:
			
		

> STORMTROOPER88888 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## JJRamone2 (Nov 3, 2005)

My birthday is coming up this month! the 26th!


----------



## Bulerias (Nov 3, 2005)

JJRamone2 said:
			
		

> My birthday is coming up this month! the 26th!


 Get Mario Kart DS!


----------



## Jeremy (Nov 3, 2005)

Check it out:

http://s6.invisionfree.com/Nintendo_Forums...=0#entry2532420

Just a little ad I got for TBTF, plus it rleases some info - very minor though.


----------



## Bulerias (Nov 3, 2005)

STORMTROOPER88888 said:
			
		

> Check it out:
> 
> http://s6.invisionfree.com/Nintendo_Forums...=0#entry2532420
> 
> Just a little ad I got for TBTF, plus it rleases some info - very minor though.


 I just HAD to post a link to Camp Redd.


----------



## Flummoxer (Nov 3, 2005)

Wow just saw the site, it looks pretty sweet.


----------



## Pie_Or_Die (Nov 3, 2005)

....


----------



## Jeremy (Nov 3, 2005)

"..." is spam. >.>


----------



## Smart_Tech_Dragon_15 (Nov 3, 2005)

I missed ANOTHER Chat? Man, I have bad timing...


----------



## JJRamone2 (Nov 4, 2005)

Bulerias said:
			
		

> JJRamone2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 im gonna ask for MKS and Viewtiful JoeS and an iPod nano


----------



## DarthGohan1 (Nov 4, 2005)

JJRamone2 said:
			
		

> Bulerias said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 sounds cool...exdept i dont care about the ipod.


----------



## Jeremy (Nov 5, 2005)

This is closed untill TBT Fair is over.


----------



## Pie_Or_Die (Nov 5, 2005)

do yall like monkeys

cuz i do



their cool


----------



## Tennis=Life (Nov 6, 2005)

monkeys very cool!!!!!!, but........................





KOALAS ARE AWESOME!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Pie_Or_Die (Nov 6, 2005)

PKMNMasterSamus said:
			
		

> monkeys very cool!!!!!!, but........................
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 your just jealous that monkeys would PWN koalas ANY day of any week


except tusedays


but thats for a WHooOOoOole other reason


----------



## Furry Sparks (Nov 6, 2005)

Pie_Or_Die said:
			
		

> PKMNMasterSamus said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 monkeys would pwn koalas  :yes:


----------



## Mino (Nov 6, 2005)

Reopened.


----------



## Pie_Or_Die (Nov 6, 2005)

YES


----------



## Smart_Tech_Dragon_15 (Nov 6, 2005)

PikMino42 said:
			
		

> Reopened.


 Okay, we're open again.  :jay:


----------



## Pie_Or_Die (Nov 6, 2005)

Smart_Tech_Dragon_15 said:
			
		

> PikMino42 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 wow you noticed :|


----------



## Micah (Nov 6, 2005)

yeah!


----------



## Smart_Tech_Dragon_15 (Nov 6, 2005)

Pie_Or_Die said:
			
		

> Smart_Tech_Dragon_15 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Of course, silly.


----------



## Pie_Or_Die (Nov 6, 2005)

Smart_Tech_Dragon_15 said:
			
		

> Pie_Or_Die said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 i am not silly
i am the almighty POD


----------



## Smart_Tech_Dragon_15 (Nov 6, 2005)

Pie_Or_Die said:
			
		

> Smart_Tech_Dragon_15 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Hey, did you know you have a storage company named after you? If you don't believe me, look at this ]The Link.[/url]


----------



## Pie_Or_Die (Nov 6, 2005)

Smart_Tech_Dragon_15 said:
			
		

> Pie_Or_Die said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 i own that company

basicly everything in those trucks are mine

because they are marked 

PoD'S


----------



## Furry Sparks (Nov 6, 2005)

Pie_Or_Die said:
			
		

> Smart_Tech_Dragon_15 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
:rofl:	 lol 
uhh... must not make a 1 word post...


----------



## Pie_Or_Die (Nov 6, 2005)

ZELDAFREAK104 said:
			
		

> Pie_Or_Die said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 1 word posts are bad


----------



## MGMT (Nov 6, 2005)

im bored and double post are evil!!!


----------



## Pie_Or_Die (Nov 6, 2005)

only_half_evil333 said:
			
		

> im bored and double post are evil!!!


 yes they are

im bored to

what u want to do


----------



## MGMT (Nov 6, 2005)

i dont no wutda u wanna doo


----------



## Pie_Or_Die (Nov 6, 2005)

only_half_evil333 said:
			
		

> i dont no wutda u wanna doo


 talk about monkeys     

what else is there to do


----------



## MGMT (Nov 6, 2005)

WOOT MONKEYS hmm they need to make a star monkeys revenge of the apes


----------



## Pie_Or_Die (Nov 6, 2005)

only_half_evil333 said:
			
		

> WOOT MONKEYS hmm they need to make a star monkeys revenge of the apes


 there should be a movie called


SUPER HAPPY DISCOTASTIC MONKEY 5



that would be wicked

and every would all be saying that through the whole movie and they would talk fast


----------



## MGMT (Nov 6, 2005)

i dislike people that talk fast but i sure to like to climb i won 20 bucks off a wall climbing contest thing 5 people and i won


----------



## Pie_Or_Die (Nov 6, 2005)

only_half_evil333 said:
			
		

> i dislike people that talk fast but i sure to like to climb i won 20 bucks off a wall climbing contest thing 5 people and i won


 SUPER MONKEY DISCOTASMA 6 would be the sequil


more faster

more monkeys

low budget


   


20 bucks off of a wall climbing contest 

nice


----------



## MGMT (Nov 6, 2005)

ty thats only on canal days tho so like  80 bucks a year


----------



## Pie_Or_Die (Nov 6, 2005)

only_half_evil333 said:
			
		

> ty thats only on canal days tho so like  80 bucks a year


 canal days????????????????


----------



## MGMT (Nov 6, 2005)

i live right by a canal and we celebrate for it


----------



## Pie_Or_Die (Nov 6, 2005)

only_half_evil333 said:
			
		

> i live right by a canal and we celebrate for it


 where is canal  and what is it


----------



## MGMT (Nov 6, 2005)

canal it lets ships go through and stuff to give crops and item crap and its in the city of lockport its a man made thing


----------



## Pie_Or_Die (Nov 6, 2005)

only_half_evil333 said:
			
		

> canal it lets ships go through and stuff to give crops and item crap and its in the city of lockport its a man made thing


 o

i was reading it wrong


i was pronouncing it

K - Anal



but now i look at it again and i realise ur talking about

K - uh - nal


(pronounciation wize not spelling)


now i know what ur talking about


----------



## MGMT (Nov 6, 2005)

lol ok then monkeys rule just to point it out


----------



## Pie_Or_Die (Nov 6, 2005)

only_half_evil333 said:
			
		

> lol ok then monkeys rule just to point it out


 i beleive that monkeys rule is written in the constitution   or maby not 


*goes to write it on the contitution*


----------



## MGMT (Nov 6, 2005)

oooo are we going on treasure hunt where we need to steal the constitution?

*grabs spy gear* o wait dont have any *goes to kmart*


----------



## Pie_Or_Die (Nov 6, 2005)

only_half_evil333 said:
			
		

> oooo are we going on treasure hunt where we need to steal the constitution?
> 
> *grabs spy gear* o wait dont have any *goes to kmart*


 spy gear !?!?!?

screw that
me and the president bush are tighter than pamala andersons pants


i just have to go

Yo Bush can i borrow the constitution for the day

he wlll say yes of course


----------



## Furry Sparks (Nov 6, 2005)

Pie_Or_Die said:
			
		

> only_half_evil333 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


    			 spy gear sucks >_<


----------



## Smart_Tech_Dragon_15 (Nov 6, 2005)

Wow, this is active today.     			  But, what else is new?


----------



## Pie_Or_Die (Nov 6, 2005)

Smart_Tech_Dragon_15 said:
			
		

> Wow, this is active today.     			  But, what else is new?


 msg all your friends


my dream is to hace  atleast 10 people constantly posting here

it will be the most activist topic in the history of ever

WHO IS WITH ME


----------



## Furry Sparks (Nov 6, 2005)

me... yay...


----------



## Smart_Tech_Dragon_15 (Nov 6, 2005)

Pie_Or_Die said:
			
		

> Smart_Tech_Dragon_15 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 As much as I would like to, I can't, I'm busy. So, I'll see you all later. I know you can do it, I'll be rooting for you all the way from my asteroid.


----------



## Pie_Or_Die (Nov 6, 2005)

ZELDAFREAK104 said:
			
		

> me... yay...


 LETS DO IT


YEAAAAAAH


----------



## Furry Sparks (Nov 6, 2005)

oh i g2g so i can't    			 so good luck!  
:rofl:


----------



## DarthGohan1 (Nov 6, 2005)

yeah...they have to go so i can't.


----------



## Pie_Or_Die (Nov 6, 2005)

DarthGohan1 said:
			
		

> yeah...they have to go so i can't.


 what do you mean by that


----------



## MGMT (Nov 6, 2005)

ill help who here likes monkeys?


----------



## Micah (Nov 6, 2005)

I do. Only on Tuesdays!


----------



## Pie_Or_Die (Nov 6, 2005)

tomNook said:
			
		

> I do. Only on Tuesdays!


 LETS DO IT YEAH


PARTY TIME


----------



## Bulerias (Nov 6, 2005)

ARG. :|

I've prolly got an AIM virus... And this virus is a tricky one... It doesn't let me use any AntiSpyware programs...  That's why I'm doing an online virus checking...


----------



## Pie_Or_Die (Nov 6, 2005)

Bulerias said:
			
		

> ARG. :|
> 
> I've prolly got an AIM virus... And this virus is a tricky one... It doesn't let me use any AntiSpyware programs...  That's why I'm doing an online virus checking...


 get microsoft antispywear beta


it PWNS



(i would recommend mcaffe but mcaffe costs money)


----------



## Bulerias (Nov 6, 2005)

Scanned 5600 
Detected 0 

Hmm... Maybe my PC is just crap, or my AIM is crap.  Who knows, probably both.     

Edit - This isn't the final numbers.  I'll post the final numbers later... When the scan is done...


----------



## Tennis=Life (Nov 6, 2005)

Once when I scanned my computer there were millions of files checked. It took twenty minutes to finish. and none were detected.


----------



## Pie_Or_Die (Nov 6, 2005)

PKMNMasterSamus said:
			
		

> Once when I scanned my computer there were millions of files checked. It took twenty minutes to finish. and none were detected.


 my computer is too good to have viruses


----------



## Bulerias (Nov 6, 2005)

Pie_Or_Die said:
			
		

> PKMNMasterSamus said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Well, that means your computer is too good for you.


----------



## Pie_Or_Die (Nov 6, 2005)

Bulerias said:
			
		

> Pie_Or_Die said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 DO YOU WANT A PEICE OF ME


----------



## Bulerias (Nov 6, 2005)

Pie_Or_Die said:
			
		

> Bulerias said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 I don't care for a spam piece of you, thank you very much.


----------



## Pie_Or_Die (Nov 6, 2005)

Bulerias said:
			
		

> Pie_Or_Die said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 did you call me a spammer



did you just call me a spammer


do you want to tangle curly


----------



## Bulerias (Nov 6, 2005)

Pie_Or_Die said:
			
		

> Bulerias said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 0_o

Uhh, what medicine are on?


----------



## Pie_Or_Die (Nov 6, 2005)

Bulerias said:
			
		

> Pie_Or_Die said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 your correct question should be


what medicine should I be on


----------



## Bulerias (Nov 6, 2005)

Pie_Or_Die said:
			
		

> Bulerias said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 ROFL

Anyway, let's cut back on the spam. 0_o


----------



## Pie_Or_Die (Nov 6, 2005)

Bulerias said:
			
		

> Pie_Or_Die said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 you should cut back on the spam since your the only one here spamming


----------



## Smart_Tech_Dragon_15 (Nov 6, 2005)

*Rises From Crack In Ground* 

*Lightning Flashes In Background*

*Appears* *Is 100 Feet Tall*

Silence! Or thou shall face thy ban sword!


----------



## Smart_Tech_Dragon_15 (Nov 6, 2005)

Also, fear my high special effects budget!  :evillaugh:


----------



## Pie_Or_Die (Nov 6, 2005)

Smart_Tech_Dragon_15 said:
			
		

> Also, fear my high special effects budget!  :evillaugh:


 *vanishes*


pops up right behind smart tech

*self destructs*

with awsome explosion effects may I add


----------



## Mino (Nov 6, 2005)

Smart_Tech_Dragon_15 said:
			
		

> Pie_Or_Die said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 And a Christian Punk band.  >__>

http://www.payableondeath.com/new/index.html


----------



## Pie_Or_Die (Nov 6, 2005)

PikMino42 said:
			
		

> Smart_Tech_Dragon_15 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 but they must suck because they copied my name


----------



## Micah (Nov 7, 2005)

They don't suck. They are actually pretty good...


----------



## Pie_Or_Die (Nov 7, 2005)

tomNook said:
			
		

> They don't suck. They are actually pretty good...


 but they copied my name     


its not that they copied it

its that they dont  give credit where credit is due



:|


----------



## Furry Sparks (Nov 7, 2005)

isn't a buch of stuff supposed to happen today? well nothing has really happened >_>


----------



## Pie_Or_Die (Nov 7, 2005)

ZELDAFREAK104 said:
			
		

> isn't a buch of stuff supposed to happen today? well nothing has really happened >_>


 BEFORE storm and bul said that new sages and the ranks were to be assigned today


but i think they changed that


----------



## Furry Sparks (Nov 7, 2005)

Pie_Or_Die said:
			
		

> ZELDAFREAK104 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


    			 they did! i never heard about that....


----------



## Pie_Or_Die (Nov 7, 2005)

ZELDAFREAK104 said:
			
		

> Pie_Or_Die said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 im not sure,
its just what ive heard


----------



## Tennis=Life (Nov 7, 2005)

The new sage was announced.


----------



## Smart_Tech_Dragon_15 (Nov 7, 2005)

PKMNMasterSamus said:
			
		

> The new sage was announced.


 I can't believe I wasn't picked....    
:'(


----------



## Pie_Or_Die (Nov 7, 2005)

Smart_Tech_Dragon_15 said:
			
		

> PKMNMasterSamus said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 sad aint it


----------



## Tennis=Life (Nov 7, 2005)

:rofl:	  You've been a sage already and you were promoted higher and higher.


----------



## Smart_Tech_Dragon_15 (Nov 7, 2005)

Pie_Or_Die said:
			
		

> Smart_Tech_Dragon_15 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Very.     
:'(


----------



## Smart_Tech_Dragon_15 (Nov 7, 2005)

PKMNMasterSamus said:
			
		

> :rofl:	  You've been a sage already and you were promoted higher and higher.


 Oh yeah...I forgot. There's not much higher I can go. I only have one step left and, that's it. By the way, how did you know?


----------



## Tennis=Life (Nov 7, 2005)

:'(				     
:'(				 .I wasn't picked either     
:'(


----------



## Tennis=Life (Nov 7, 2005)

Smart_Tech_Dragon_15 said:
			
		

> PKMNMasterSamus said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 1. I just know
2. TBT history on tbt site


----------



## Smart_Tech_Dragon_15 (Nov 7, 2005)

PKMNMasterSamus said:
			
		

> Smart_Tech_Dragon_15 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Oh. That does need to be changed, I was a normal member for a short time.

Believe it, folks!


----------



## Tennis=Life (Nov 7, 2005)

Smart_Tech_Dragon_15 said:
			
		

> PKMNMasterSamus said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## JJRamone2 (Nov 7, 2005)

I-I.....I cant beleive I wasnt picked as a sage. As pompus as that may sound but-....I guess DG is a better member than me. :|  Either way...good for him.    			  :|


----------



## Smart_Tech_Dragon_15 (Nov 7, 2005)

JJRamone2 said:
			
		

> I-I.....I cant beleive I wasnt picked as a sage. As pompus as that may sound but-....I guess DG is a better member than me. :|  Either way...good for him.    			  :|


 Well, like I said, there are others... 

And I don't care of you PM me 1,000 times. I won't say names.


----------



## Tennis=Life (Nov 7, 2005)

I think there might be more sages, so don't get your hopes down just yet.  but there might not be, who knows?


----------



## Smart_Tech_Dragon_15 (Nov 7, 2005)

Smart_Tech_Dragon_15 said:
			
		

> JJRamone2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Also, JJ, that doesn't mean he was a better member, just a better candidate. As I see it, we are all good in one category, but no one can call themselves "the best" in total. We all have our strong points.


----------



## Tennis=Life (Nov 7, 2005)

Smart_Tech_Dragon_15 said:
			
		

> JJRamone2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 ooooo you know!? Can you tell me if I am going to be one?


----------



## Smart_Tech_Dragon_15 (Nov 7, 2005)

*Is In Sleep Mode*


----------



## Pie_Or_Die (Nov 7, 2005)

Smart_Tech_Dragon_15 said:
			
		

> PKMNMasterSamus said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 DOUBLE POST ALERT


----------



## Tennis=Life (Nov 7, 2005)

Smart your member group title changed...it is Smart Tech Dragon Mod or something like that.


----------



## Smart_Tech_Dragon_15 (Nov 7, 2005)

PKMNMasterSamus said:
			
		

> Smart your member group title changed...it is Smart Tech Dragon Mod or something like that.



 Yes, it is a custom title. Every other member had one, so I though, why not I? Bul was nice enough to change it for me. Thanks Bul.   
^_^


----------



## Tennis=Life (Nov 7, 2005)

does everyone get a member title?


----------



## Smart_Tech_Dragon_15 (Nov 7, 2005)

PKMNMasterSamus said:
			
		

> does everyone get a member title?


 Well, the member's member title is your rank (ex. Bell, Trivia Master, etc.). The staff are the only ones that have custom titles, other than sages, that is. Anyways, you would have to ask.


----------



## Tennis=Life (Nov 7, 2005)

O, but does that count if I ask you?


----------



## Furry Sparks (Nov 7, 2005)

how many new sages were there be


----------



## Smart_Tech_Dragon_15 (Nov 7, 2005)

PKMNMasterSamus said:
			
		

> O, but does that count if I ask you?


 No, because Global Mods can't edit titles. Only Admins can.


----------



## Smart_Tech_Dragon_15 (Nov 7, 2005)

ZELDAFREAK104 said:
			
		

> how many new sages were there be


 I don't know. Your guess is as good as mine.


----------



## Furry Sparks (Nov 7, 2005)

Smart_Tech_Dragon_15 said:
			
		

> ZELDAFREAK104 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 yours is better >_> you know _something_ about the sages, i don't know anything


----------



## Tennis=Life (Nov 7, 2005)

don't know


----------



## Smart_Tech_Dragon_15 (Nov 7, 2005)

ZELDAFREAK104 said:
			
		

> Smart_Tech_Dragon_15 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Who says I know anything? They probably changed the plans.


----------



## Tennis=Life (Nov 7, 2005)

:yawn:


----------



## Smart_Tech_Dragon_15 (Nov 7, 2005)

PKMNMasterSamus said:
			
		

> :yawn:


 Tired?


----------



## Tennis=Life (Nov 7, 2005)

little  
:yawn:


----------



## DarthGohan1 (Nov 7, 2005)

PKMNMasterSamus said:
			
		

> little  
:yawn:


 its past his bedtime...jk


----------



## Pie_Or_Die (Nov 7, 2005)

heres a funny convo i had

Rebelhorsy13: ur back
Pie0rDie: no im not
Rebelhorsy13: u are talking to me 
Pie0rDie: no im not
Rebelhorsy13: fine u are typing to me 
Pie0rDie: am not
Rebelhorsy13: yes i have prof 
Pie0rDie: no you dont
Rebelhorsy13: yes i cand print this out 
Pie0rDie: no you cant
Rebelhorsy13: yes i am printing right now 
Pie0rDie: no you arnt
Rebelhorsy13: yes i am 
Pie0rDie: no you arnt
Rebelhorsy13: u want to bet 
Pie0rDie: no i dont
Rebelhorsy13: well then i am 
Pie0rDie: no you arnt
Rebelhorsy13: yes
Pie0rDie: no
Rebelhorsy13: yes i get the point i get annoying like u are getting right now
Pie0rDie: no you dont
Rebelhorsy13: kk i dont but u need to shut up 
Pie0rDie: no i dont
Rebelhorsy13: yes u do
Pie0rDie: no i dont
Rebelhorsy13: yes SHUT UP 
Pie0rDie: no
Rebelhorsy13: YES
Pie0rDie: no
Rebelhorsy13: YES
Pie0rDie: yes
Rebelhorsy13: THANK U 
Pie0rDie: for what
Pie0rDie: answer me
Rebelhorsy13: NO
Pie0rDie: yes





amazing how ticked people get with simple contraictions


----------



## DarthGohan1 (Nov 7, 2005)

whos the rebel pony?


----------



## Pie_Or_Die (Nov 7, 2005)

someone somehow im related to in a distant way


----------



## DarthGohan1 (Nov 7, 2005)

oh man...thats so funny...look at this convo:

ddelfuego2005:Congrats!
MBBZOOM:for what?
ddelfuego2005:You know what I mean.
MBBZOOM:no i dont bul
ddelfuego2005:...
MBBZOOM:stop messin with me
ddelfuego2005:...
MBBZOOM:im serious bul...dont make me block you
ddelfuego2005:OK...what I wanted to tell you...
MBBZOOM:WHAT!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?
ddelfuego2005:Congrats on getting your 1850th post!


----------



## Bulerias (Nov 7, 2005)

Good job messin' with the facts, Darth. <___<

MBBZOOM: hey there
ddelfuego2005: hi
MBBZOOM: whats up
MBBZOOM: you know whats awesome?
ddelfuego2005: no
ddelfuego2005:     
MBBZOOM: yea you do     
ddelfuego2005: xd
ddelfuego2005: congrats
MBBZOOM: thanks


----------



## JJRamone2 (Nov 7, 2005)

with the wifi DS connection how will we work it? Will we be able to do anything with it without a wifi DS game? What are friend codes?


----------



## DarthGohan1 (Nov 7, 2005)

JJRamone2 said:
			
		

> with the wifi DS connection how will we work it? Will we be able to do anything with it without a wifi DS game? What are friend codes?


 friend codes=code to give ur friend so you can arrange online matches/mtgs


----------



## Bulerias (Nov 7, 2005)

JJRamone2 said:
			
		

> with the wifi DS connection how will we work it? Will we be able to do anything with it without a wifi DS game? What are friend codes?


 You cannot do anything with DS Wi-Fi without a Wi-Fi game.

Also, you get a Friend Code differently in each game.  For example, in AC:WW, you can get it by talking to Copper.  And DarthGohan is correct.


----------



## DarthGohan1 (Nov 7, 2005)

Bulerias said:
			
		

> JJRamone2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 arent i always? jk.


----------



## JJRamone2 (Nov 8, 2005)

is a new sage being announced today?


----------



## DarthGohan1 (Nov 8, 2005)

nope


----------



## JJRamone2 (Nov 8, 2005)

DarthGohan1 said:
			
		

> nope


 how do you know?


----------



## DarthGohan1 (Nov 8, 2005)

cant say, but i do.


----------



## Pie_Or_Die (Nov 8, 2005)

i dont think there is any more sages


dg didnt bet at the bet shop thing


----------



## Micah (Nov 8, 2005)

I agree. No more sages...


----------



## Furry Sparks (Nov 8, 2005)

Pie_Or_Die said:
			
		

> i dont think there is any more sages
> 
> 
> dg didnt bet at the bet shop thing


 or maybe he was thinking about not giving it away. so say he knew who the next sage was and he bet like 2000 on it. them everyone would know who the next sage was.


----------



## DarthGohan1 (Nov 8, 2005)

i have just as much idea as you guys do as to who the next sage(s), if there even are any, are.  i just happened to come across some info when they were going to be released...it has nothing to do with me being a sage.


----------



## DarthGohan1 (Nov 9, 2005)

anyways...i found an awesome smiley earleir today-  here it is:fftopic:


----------



## Pie_Or_Die (Nov 9, 2005)

DarthGohan1 said:
			
		

> anyways...i found an awesome smiley earleir today-  here it is:fftopic:


 did you not read the first post of B3


read it 


READ


----------



## Mino (Nov 9, 2005)

DarthGohan1 said:
			
		

> anyways...i found an awesome smiley earleir today-  here it is:fftopic:


 That was put in way before you joined.


----------



## Pie_Or_Die (Nov 9, 2005)

he was trying to say this was off topic

which its not


because this HAS no topic


----------



## DarthGohan1 (Nov 9, 2005)

Pie_Or_Die said:
			
		

> he was trying to say this was off topic
> 
> which its not
> 
> ...


 it was teh evil randomness i say...teh evil randomness in me. :evillaugh:


----------



## Justin (Nov 9, 2005)

Yeah. It was here when I joined too. I joined even before you. It's a really old smile.


----------



## DarthGohan1 (Nov 9, 2005)

Justin125 said:
			
		

> Yeah. It was here when I joined too. I joined even before you. It's a really old smile.


 i know...but its teh evil randomness inside of me...AHHHHH!!!!!!! :evillaugh:


----------



## Micah (Nov 9, 2005)

True. NO TOPIC!!! fftopic:  fftopic:  fftopic:  fftopic:  fftopic:  fftopic:


----------



## Tennis=Life (Nov 10, 2005)

Your sig is confusing?


----------



## DarthGohan1 (Nov 10, 2005)

his sig is some wise wisdom.


----------



## Pie_Or_Die (Nov 10, 2005)

teh arcadeness isnt working


----------



## DarthGohan1 (Nov 10, 2005)

see tech support... we have no clue why.


----------



## Mino (Nov 10, 2005)

It finally works for me.


----------



## Mino (Nov 11, 2005)

Hey guys!  It's Friday!


----------



## DarthGohan1 (Nov 11, 2005)

PikMino42 said:
			
		

> Hey guys!  It's Friday!


 i love fridays!


----------



## Mino (Nov 11, 2005)

I love TBT!      

And I wanna get my scores back at the Arcade!


----------



## MGMT (Nov 11, 2005)

i was off wed. thurs. and today woopee because i had parent teacher confrences  

i got in trouble so i didnt tell my dad         			  he didnt even ask why i was off  :lol:


----------



## Micah (Nov 11, 2005)

Ha! Ha!


----------



## DarthGohan1 (Nov 11, 2005)

please go help us out in the trown dump at 'path to 10 thousand'...thanks!


----------



## MGMT (Nov 11, 2005)

stop yelling at me i am


----------



## Micah (Nov 11, 2005)

yay! No school!


----------



## Tennis=Life (Nov 11, 2005)

You have off of school on fridays? 



It's Friday!!!!!!


----------



## Pie_Or_Die (Nov 11, 2005)

im angry


this CTT guy


you never should have invited him


hes crouding my space


----------



## Mino (Nov 11, 2005)

Pfft, you're just angry he's beating your scores.  >=D

I beat his score by 20 points in 3D Tunnel, but it was my 2nd life.  >_<


----------



## Smart_Tech_Dragon_15 (Nov 11, 2005)

PikMino42 said:
			
		

> Pfft, you're just angry he's beating your scores.  >=D
> 
> I beat his score by 20 points in 3D Tunnel, but it was my 2nd life.  >_<


 Mino's right. Although, I wish I was doing better at Asteroids today...


----------



## Bulerias (Nov 11, 2005)

I can't wait for Mario Kart DS... just four more days... four... more... days...

Is anyone else jumping up and down at the thought of MKDS?


----------



## Micah (Nov 11, 2005)

PKMNMasterSamus said:
			
		

> You have off of school on fridays?
> 
> 
> 
> It's Friday!!!!!!


 most of the time.


----------



## DarthGohan1 (Nov 11, 2005)

Bulerias said:
			
		

> I can't wait for Mario Kart DS... just four more days... four... more... days...
> 
> Is anyone else jumping up and down at the thought of MKDS?


 remember, only 23 more days until acww!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
and its only 3 more days until mkds!


----------



## Micah (Nov 11, 2005)

YAY! Now, I need my mom to take me to Best Buy. I'm using the coupon in NP. Who else?


----------



## DarthGohan1 (Nov 11, 2005)

tomNook said:
			
		

> YAY! Now, I need my mom to take me to Best Buy. I'm using the coupon in NP. Who else?


 me too, of course...i also have one from the amil to toys r us (one for acww one for mkds)


----------



## MGMT (Nov 11, 2005)

lol im got one this morning


----------



## Bulerias (Nov 11, 2005)

DarthGohan1 said:
			
		

> tomNook said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Yup, I'll be using the coupon too.     

And Halfevil, it's impossible to have the game early if you aren't from Nintendo or part of the gaming media.


----------



## Justin (Nov 12, 2005)

The couopon in NP is no good forme. There's no best buy in canada. <_<


----------



## Micah (Nov 12, 2005)

tomNook said:
			
		

> YAY! Now, I need my mom to take me to Best Buy. I'm using the coupon in NP. Who else?


 Best Buy is a half-hour away. She probably won't take me. I'm on my knees!!!!!


----------



## Bromley (Nov 12, 2005)

The Best Buy near me is close. In which NP is the coupon in?


----------



## Micah (Nov 12, 2005)

The new one. The one with FE on the cover.


----------



## Bromley (Nov 12, 2005)

Oh. I didn't get that one. Can you give me the details on the coupon (worth, ect.)?


----------



## Micah (Nov 12, 2005)

$5 off any purchase of any 3 things (including video games) at Best Buy.


----------



## Bromley (Nov 12, 2005)

Oh, in that case I probably shouldn't get it. $5 isn't that much and I wouldn't be buying 3 things there.


----------



## Bulerias (Nov 12, 2005)

I need two copies of MKDS, one for my bro and the other for me, so I'll save $10.


----------



## Micah (Nov 12, 2005)

I was $5 short of $35.


----------



## Bulerias (Nov 12, 2005)

With or without the coupon?


----------



## ƒish (Nov 12, 2005)

happy 10K TBT HQ!!!

yay... i got the 10K post...   
^_^			






yay.


----------



## DarthGohan1 (Nov 12, 2005)

[quote author="


----------



## Bromley (Nov 12, 2005)

tomNook said:
			
		

> I was $5 short of $35.


 Isn't it gonna be $40?


----------



## ƒish (Nov 12, 2005)

AOTS said:
			
		

> tomNook said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Mario Kart? i think its 35$

i HOPE its 35$...

the adapter thing is 35$ aswell.


----------



## Smart_Tech_Dragon_15 (Nov 12, 2005)

[quote author="


----------



## DarthGohan1 (Nov 12, 2005)

yeah, he must be talking about the usb adapter.


----------



## Smart_Tech_Dragon_15 (Nov 12, 2005)

DarthGohan1 said:
			
		

> yeah, he must be talking about the usb adapter.


 I'm still debating on whether I'll go online with my DS or not. I'm not sure at this moment.


----------



## ƒish (Nov 12, 2005)

Smart_Tech_Dragon_15 said:
			
		

> DarthGohan1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 why... its free.... there's no point in not doing it.


----------



## Smart_Tech_Dragon_15 (Nov 12, 2005)

[quote author="


----------



## Bromley (Nov 12, 2005)

[quote author="


----------



## DarthGohan1 (Nov 12, 2005)

[quote author="


----------



## Tennis=Life (Nov 12, 2005)

[quote author="


----------



## Smart_Tech_Dragon_15 (Nov 12, 2005)

DarthGohan1 said:
			
		

> [quote author="


----------



## DarthGohan1 (Nov 12, 2005)

Smart_Tech_Dragon_15 said:
			
		

> DarthGohan1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> > [quote author="


----------



## Smart_Tech_Dragon_15 (Nov 12, 2005)

DarthGohan1 said:
			
		

> Smart_Tech_Dragon_15 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## DarthGohan1 (Nov 12, 2005)

Smart_Tech_Dragon_15 said:
			
		

> DarthGohan1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Mino (Nov 12, 2005)

If you have a Wireless Router, you don't need equipment.


----------



## Mino (Nov 12, 2005)

Smart_Tech_Dragon_15 said:
			
		

> DarthGohan1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## DarthGohan1 (Nov 12, 2005)

PikMino42 said:
			
		

> Smart_Tech_Dragon_15 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Smart_Tech_Dragon_15 (Nov 12, 2005)

DarthGohan1 said:
			
		

> PikMino42 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Mino (Nov 12, 2005)

Wireless Routers can connect to both types via an ethernet or USB cable or a WLAN Card.


----------



## Smart_Tech_Dragon_15 (Nov 12, 2005)

PikMino42 said:
			
		

> Wireless Routers can connect to both types via an ethernet or USB cable or a WLAN Card.


 Well, I'm not talking about my computer now. I'm fine with my connection. It's just that I've never ventured into the world of wireless connection, except with the wireless things for the GBA.


----------



## Mino (Nov 12, 2005)

Smart_Tech_Dragon_15 said:
			
		

> PikMino42 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 The only difference between a router and a Wireless router is that Wireless routers have the option of having data sent wirelessly to other computers.


----------



## Smart_Tech_Dragon_15 (Nov 12, 2005)

PikMino42 said:
			
		

> Smart_Tech_Dragon_15 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Okay...and your point is? Sorry, but that just seemed to come out of nowhere. Like a random bit of data.


----------



## DarthGohan1 (Nov 12, 2005)

Smart_Tech_Dragon_15 said:
			
		

> PikMino42 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 yeah...there was almost a point to what he said.   
:huh:


----------



## Smart_Tech_Dragon_15 (Nov 12, 2005)

DarthGohan1 said:
			
		

> Smart_Tech_Dragon_15 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 No, I meant that what did that have to do with what I was talking about. That just, to me, shot out into the distance.


----------



## Mino (Nov 12, 2005)

Smart_Tech_Dragon_15 said:
			
		

> PikMino42 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 You said you never "ventured" in to the world of wireless connection and your previous posts indicated you didn't understand how they worked so I put it in simple terms for you.

And DG, don't get on my nerves.


----------



## Micah (Nov 13, 2005)

MKDS comes out TOMMOROW!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Smart_Tech_Dragon_15 (Nov 13, 2005)

PikMino42 said:
			
		

> Smart_Tech_Dragon_15 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Well, yes, that's true, and I still didn't understand parts of it.    			 Oh well, I'll find out about it soon enough. After doing a little reading about Nintendo's wireless plan, I do find it to be very intriguing.


----------



## Bulerias (Nov 13, 2005)

tomNook said:
			
		

> MKDS comes out TOMMOROW!!!!!!!!!


 For most people, it comes out in two days... The 14th is the shipping date for most stores, and the street date is the 15th.


----------



## Justin (Nov 13, 2005)

Here in canada it's the 16th or 15th.


----------



## Micah (Nov 13, 2005)

Well, I WILL get it tommorow!!! :yes:   *Holds up brain crontroller device*


----------



## Mino (Nov 13, 2005)

Justin125 said:
			
		

> Here in canada it's the 16th or 15th.


 The 16th is what Nintendo.ca says.


----------



## Bromley (Nov 13, 2005)

Well at least the WFC is launched tommorow for sure. Will Nintendo come out with a game (not really a game more of software) that allows long distance (longer then 30-100 ft) chatrooms with the WFC?


----------



## Mino (Nov 13, 2005)

Hmm, I don't remember if they'll give PictoChat a WiFi option.


----------



## Bulerias (Nov 13, 2005)

PikMino42 said:
			
		

> Hmm, I don't remember if they'll give PictoChat a WiFi option.


 Reggie Fils-Aime has recently stated that nobody is currently working on a Wi-Fi update of Pictochat.  He said that it was possible, though.


----------



## Micah (Nov 13, 2005)

I hope so.


----------



## Bromley (Nov 13, 2005)

Then the clans could easily talk in a chatroom instead of having to be at a computer>


----------



## JJRamone2 (Nov 13, 2005)

AOTS said:
			
		

> Then the clans could easily talk in a chatroom instead of having to be at a computer>


 I just realized your name is the abreveation of Attack of the Show.


----------



## Tennis=Life (Nov 13, 2005)

That show is dumb.


----------



## JJRamone2 (Nov 14, 2005)

PKMNMasterSamus said:
			
		

> That show is dumb.


 what!?  Thats the second best show on G4! You dony know what your talking about!


----------



## Bromley (Nov 14, 2005)

JJRamone2 said:
			
		

> AOTS said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 I never made it to mean Attack of the Show. You can think of the meaning however you want. It could mean Attack of the Screen Savers, Attack of the Screen name, or whatever you can think of that is not sick minded (I'm not like that at all).


----------



## Bromley (Nov 14, 2005)

JJRamone2 said:
			
		

> AOTS said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 I never made it to mean Attack of the Show. You can think of the meaning however you want. It could mean Attack of the Screen Savers, Attack of the Screen name, or whatever you can think of that is not sick minded (I'm not like that at all).


----------



## Mino (Nov 14, 2005)

JJRamone2 said:
			
		

> PKMNMasterSamus said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Flaming for opinions = not cool.


----------



## JJRamone2 (Nov 14, 2005)

PikMino42 said:
			
		

> JJRamone2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 I dont care.


----------



## Mino (Nov 14, 2005)

JJRamone2 said:
			
		

> PikMino42 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Well, would you care if I warned you?

Watch your step.


----------



## Bromley (Nov 14, 2005)

PikMino42 said:
			
		

> JJRamone2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Waring isn't bad as long as banning isn't involved.


----------



## Mino (Nov 14, 2005)

Warning is actually the basis for banning.


----------



## Bromley (Nov 14, 2005)

PikMino42 said:
			
		

> Warning is actually the basis for banning.


 That is one way to look at it.


----------



## Jeremy (Nov 14, 2005)

I got the prizes for 2nd and 3rd in.  I still have yet to finish 4th-8th.  Check out the opizes thread in the main contest board.


----------



## Mino (Nov 17, 2005)

AOTS said:
			
		

> PikMino42 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Uhh, actually I have to ban people from the warn center and their warn helps determine their ban.


----------



## Smart_Tech_Dragon_15 (Nov 24, 2005)

Wow, this thread lost activeness fast...


----------



## Furry Sparks (Nov 24, 2005)

yeah it did....
and i don't think i got any of my prizes for TBTF yet... well i might have got the bell prize.... but i can wait because i'm not at my house.


----------



## Micah (Nov 24, 2005)

as soon as they started talking about banning! >_<


----------



## Smart_Tech_Dragon_15 (Nov 24, 2005)

tomNook said:
			
		

> as soon as they started talking about banning! >_<


 Yeah, I can see why.    			 Believe it or not, even Mods can be banned.


----------



## Micah (Nov 24, 2005)

Smart_Tech_Dragon_15 said:
			
		

> tomNook said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 i know...


----------



## ƒish (Nov 24, 2005)

mods... ban... : o

cool. : )



so yeah, how's everyones turkey day going?

im going to head to my grandma's in about an hour (oh joy :|)

im so glad she can't cook... >_<


----------



## Micah (Nov 24, 2005)

[quote author="


----------



## Smart_Tech_Dragon_15 (Nov 24, 2005)

[quote author="


----------



## ƒish (Nov 24, 2005)

Smart_Tech_Dragon_15 said:
			
		

> [quote author="


----------



## Furry Sparks (Nov 24, 2005)

[quote author="


----------



## Bulerias (Nov 24, 2005)

I haveb't had turkey yet, although it'll be done in, like, 10 minutes.


----------



## Jeremy (Nov 24, 2005)

Winter banner thing everyone:

http://the-bell-tree-forums.com/index.php?...5768&st=0&#last


----------



## Furry Sparks (Nov 28, 2005)

i KNOW i will lose because all the other peoples are way too good for me to enter >__<


----------

